# NG or SG Track?



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Fella's need some advice, before I spend the bucks


Building a live steam elevated layout; two loops for 16mm, 1:32, and 1:20.3 scales using Accucraft 45mm brass track.


1:32 Standard Gauge 16 ties per foot spacing or Narrow Gauge 10 ties per foot spacing ?


Thanks.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

My layout is all narrow gauge so I use the wider tie spacing. If you are going to model small steam engines and stay away from the large standard gauge giants of the 1930 to 1950 period I think the narrow gauge spacing would look a lot better. 

John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 

I had the same dilemma when I built in the garden - I was moving to Fn3 (1:20.3) but had 1/29th stuff and I wanted a 1/32nd Aster Mallard or similar. 

I used Llagas 1/24th tie strips - 12/foot and they look decent with either scale in my station area. 

I also made half my layout 1/32nd scale (16 ties/ft) - the other side away from the station. Then I could walk round that side to see a 1/32nd train on scale track.


----------

